# Pic of Starter Brace Installed?



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

Going to put my starter in on a rebuild, and want to use the rear brace. I have the brace but can't see what it bolts to on the engine. My understanding is one end on the extended bolt on the back of the starter, and the other end bolts to the block somewhere, but I don't see any hole in reach of the brace...

I'm using a '73 455 in a 67 GTO. Using the 2 hole motor mounts. Anybody have a pic of how this is supposed to attach?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

goatsnvairs said:


> Going to put my starter in on a rebuild, and want to use the rear brace. I have the brace but can't see what it bolts to on the engine. My understanding is one end on the extended bolt on the back of the starter, and the other end bolts to the block somewhere, but I don't see any hole in reach of the brace...
> 
> I'm using a '73 455 in a 67 GTO. Using the 2 hole motor mounts. Anybody have a pic of how this is supposed to attach?


It should bolt to the engine on the motor mount bolt.
If you have a washer on that bolt remove it, the brace takes the place of that washer.


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> It should bolt to the engine on the motor mount bolt.
> If you have a washer on that bolt remove it, the brace takes the place of that washer.


Really? I'm at work so can't check again but I don't recall it even aligning with the motor mount bolt. Plus the mounting hole on the brace looks smaller than the motor mount bolt. Ames has two braces, I have the one on the right in the pic. Will look again tonite.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I also have the one on the right I ordered it from Ames.
My engine is a 400 but it is still at the builder so I haven't installed the brace yet but this is where I was told it goes.
When I pulled the engine one of the 4 washers was missing and I was told it was because the brace doesn't use one.
A lot of mechanics just left this part off when they replaced the starters on these cars.
The service manual makes no mention of the brace either just to remove the "screws" actually two bolts and the brace.


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> I also have the one on the right I ordered it from Ames.
> My engine is a 400 but it is still at the builder so I haven't installed the brace yet but this is where I was told it goes.
> When I pulled the engine one of the 4 washers was missing and I was told it was because the brace doesn't use one.
> A lot of mechanics just left this part off when they replaced the starters on these cars.
> The service manual makes no mention of the brace either just to remove the "screws" actually two bolts and the brace.


Hmmm, I think I realized the issue (I hope). When I tore mine down it didn't have the support bracket. I know it attaches to the starter on one of the back bolts (the one that is extended to accept a nut). When I mocked it up the extended starter bolt was the one farthest away from the engine. I know the starter has been apart, so I bet whoever put it back together switched the bolts. I think the extended bolt that the brace attaches to should be close to the block. Then I bet the bracket hugs the block and attaches to the rear motor mount hole like you said. Pretty sure that's it. I'll mock it up tonite, get a pic, and send tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, It goes on the extended stud off the back of the starter.
I plan on setting mine up on the engine stand and check the clearance to the ring gear so I know how many shims if any I need.
I may not even use it and may go with one of these since I have had the hot start issues.

RobbMc Performance Products - Pontiac Starter


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> Yes, It goes on the extended stud off the back of the starter.
> I plan on setting mine up on the engine stand and check the clearance to the ring gear so I know how many shims if any I need.
> I may not even use it and may go with one of these since I have had the hot start issues.
> 
> RobbMc Performance Products - Pontiac Starter


Yeah, I should probably go mini starter too but I'm in for so much cash on this already I'm trying to find areas to save. I bought the aluminum edelbrock heads and need RA exhaust manifolds, and want one of those repro aluminum intakes, and on and on and on. Upgrade to mini starter comes later I guess.


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

*You are correct.....*

Swapped the starter bolts last nite. Move the one with the extended stud towards the block. It all lined up good. Now I need to get one of those solenoid shields and I'm good to go. Tks.


----------

